# Routan Seat Covers



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm looking for custom fit seat covers for the front and middle rows. I literally cannot find any covers at all for the Routan. Anyone know if the 2009 Chrysler Town & Country seats are identical to ours and covers that are custom made for that will fit the Routan's? If so, anyone have any covers you recommend?
Thanks.


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Routan Seat Covers (marlinsfan)*

Look closer at your seats - they have heavy side bolsters and are quite different than the Chrysler. I own a 2008 Town & Country Touring as well... Chrysler installs "Comfort" seats, while VW uses its own Euro seat, which I predict will wear badly over time, too, as it already looks like hell after only 6 weeks of driving!
I have your exact model, btw.
I used "Scotchgard" on my seats, several coats... Chrysler uses something they call "YES" fabrics, that are pretreated for stain resistance.


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Routan Seat Covers (RoutanDaddy)*

Thanks for your post. I have a 3 yr old on one car seat, and a 1 yr old on another. I want the covers for the middles seats to protect the seats from the messy kids, and for the front seats as the 3 yr old has a tendency to put his feet on the back of the passenger seat. I have a t-shirt there now until I find a seat cover....


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan Seat Covers (RoutanDaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoutanDaddy* »_, while VW uses its own Euro seat, which I predict will wear badly over time, too, as it already looks like hell after only 6 weeks of driving!



How is that possible ?
Ive had my Routan for over 9 weeks, and the seats looks absolutely brand new.
Do you wear Sandpaper pants?


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Routan Seat Covers (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
How is that possible ?
Ive had my Routan for over 9 weeks, and the seats looks absolutely brand new.
Do you wear Sandpaper pants? 









Actually, it's not the fabric per se, its the integrity of the filler in the side bolster and the wrinkles that are forming on the left side bolster, which gets compressed repeatedly when I slide in and out of the vehicle.
See?


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Routan Seat Covers (RoutanDaddy)*

I could not find any seat covers for the Routan. I ended up buying this:
http://www.onestepahead.com/ca...earch
The price is for 2 pieces, and paid $15.70 including shipping. This will do until I find some decent seat covers.....


----------

